# Sunshine Coast Brewers



## Greengrass

Hi, Just wondering if there are any brewers on the Sunshine coast who are interested in starting a local brewer's club? Or if there is one already in existance?


----------



## Black Devil Dog

I'd be keen to get involved in that.


----------



## Greengrass

I'm not sure if two people constitutes a group or just a man date?? Either way its a start. I am keen to get some beer heads to tryand give feedback on some of my brews. And visa versa. I have a ful keg atm (double bock) but prob not after the weekend  My next brew to go on in the next two weeks will be an Irish red ale (AG). Will be keen to swap.


----------



## kegs23

if you build it they will come,,,

we started one down the gold coast last year,,,,

a few things to keep in mind 

make the same day of the month each time (second friday or what so ever) that way people known when its on,
trying to find the same place to have it each time makes it easy aswell,, (some where free even better) 

hope you guys can get something going


----------



## Pickaxe

I'm into that. Would be keen to meet other brewers on the Sunshine Coast.


----------



## Simon Buckle

Hi guys,
I would be up for it though my attendance would be sporadic.


----------



## Parks

Hey guys,

Get in touch with Greg at the Sunshine Coast Brewery. I visited there last month and he seemed pretty keen to have some brewers around there.

He has some nice beers on too


----------



## Black Devil Dog

I've been doing kits for about 18 months and I'm now in the process of setting up BIAB in an urn. Being able to get together with other like minded blokes would be a good thing.


----------



## j-dunn

Keen as the proverbial 3 balled Tom Cat. The Sunny Coast Brewery would be a great venue.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G

Haven't seen Tidal Pete on the forum for a week or so, maybe PM him and see if he's interested as he also keeps in touch with brewers on the coast, including Gavin at Mooloolah, etc.


----------



## mrTbeer

I'd be keen and am following this.


----------



## TBird

About two years ago a few of us tried to get something up and running on the Sunshine Coast but it fell by the wayside.

Having said that, I'd be keen to support having another crack at it.

The Sunshine Coast Brewery would get my vote as a meeting place.

Cheers


----------



## Greengrass

Ok. Plan so far. I will try to get in touch with sunshine coast brewery (Greg) and have a chat about organising something. I think that is a good place to start and also supports the local brewing industry. Good to hear a bit more support. Really keen to get sunny coast brewing going.


----------



## Simon Buckle

Hey Greengrass,

That sounds great. Please keep me posted in relation to the developments.

Cheerss


----------



## j-dunn

Parks said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Get in touch with Greg at the Sunshine Coast Brewery. I visited there last month and he seemed pretty keen to have some brewers around there.
> 
> He has some nice beers on too


Hi Parks

How did you go with the SCB?
Cheers


----------



## Parks

j-dunn said:


> Hi Parks
> 
> How did you go with the SCB?
> Cheers


Some other guys are getting in touch - I just suggested it


----------



## j-dunn

Greengrass said:


> Ok. Plan so far. I will try to get in touch with sunshine coast brewery (Greg) and have a chat about organising something. I think that is a good place to start and also supports the local brewing industry. Good to hear a bit more support. Really keen to get sunny coast brewing going.


Hi Greengrass

wondering how you went with SCB?

cheers


----------



## Greengrass

Hi sorry it took so long but I finally spoke to the guys at SCB. They have also been thinking about starting a club at the brewery. However Greg is away on holidays so nothing will happen until he returns. Which is next week and we will go from there. To encourage things a bit in the meantime I thought we could line up a saturday casual get together, sometime in the next couple of weeks, at the brewery cafe and sample a few of their brews. What ya recon? Also is anyone going to the brewers conference in Bris in July?


----------



## Screwtop

Sunny Coast is livening up:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIZl5NOGtVA



https://creditorwatch.com.au/express/asic/organisation/162529277


----------



## TidalPete

Greengrass said:


> They have also been thinking about starting a club at the brewery.


Not wanting to be rude Greengrass but of course they have It's all about getting your dollars in the till especially since the Bar & restaurant went bust two weeks after I drank most a lot of their Rodger (Just a coincidence I'm sure  ).
Don't get me wrong here. The SCB is a great spot for a beer or two but perhaps has a vested interest in being a "clubhouse" so to speak?
You would be better off getting in touch with Screwy if you're keen on doing the club thingo. He is the champion of all things clubby.
Love your pic screwy old son. :lol:


----------



## mrTbeer

Yeah was going to note the cafe (Ocean St) was no more, now Piano Bar by the guys/girls from Sol Bar. The SCB amongst the Kunda pines is a nice spot also with good brews but would be cool to get something going at Big Pineapple.
No affiliations just a fan of Woombye and keen to get my growler filled up.


----------



## InCider

What kind of kits do youse brew with and how hot do you need to get 'em?

InCider.


----------



## Greengrass

TidalPete said:


> Not wanting to be rude Greengrass but of course they have It's all about getting your dollars in the till especially since the Bar & restaurant went bust two weeks after I drank most a lot of their Rodger (Just a coincidence I'm sure  ).
> Don't get me wrong here. The SCB is a great spot for a beer or two but perhaps has a vested interest in being a "clubhouse" so to speak?
> You would be better off getting in touch with Screwy if you're keen on doing the club thingo. He is the champion of all things clubby.
> Love your pic screwy old son. :lol:


I had also wondered that. But would like to hear their idea. 
I wasn't aware of the brewbake brewery at the big p until this week. Either way prob a place to meet first off just to get a few blokes together interested in starting something and take it from there. I've got no expectations for this "club" except meet a few other brewers. I am thinking about checking out brewbake lunchtime on Sunday if it open. If anyone is keen to join let me know.


----------



## Dan Dan

I'd be keen to be a part of this, when I could. Also, is there any brewers in the mooloolaba area who might wanna lend a hand helping me sort out my kegs?


----------



## j-dunn

. I am thinking about checking out brewbake lunchtime on Sunday if it open. If anyone is keen to join let me know.[/quote]

They still didn't have their license sorted when I went to the markets on Saturday. 
Im Keen to sample their wares!


----------



## TBird

Dan Dan said:


> I'd be keen to be a part of this, when I could. Also, is there any brewers in the mooloolaba area who might wanna lend a hand helping me sort out my kegs?


Hey Dan Dan

I'm happy to help out. Currently in the Barossa and returning on Sunday. I live on Kawana Island.

Cheers


----------



## j-dunn

What kind of kits do youse brew with and how hot do you need to get 'em?

InCider.[/quote]

Red hot incider.


----------



## Shed101

Don't let this bitch anywhere nears your beers. Ask anyone on this forum, he's just out to get free stuff.




InCider said:


> What kind of kits do youse brew with and how hot do you need to get 'em?
> 
> InCider.


----------



## ash2

Simple Simon said:


> Hi guys,
> I would be up for it though my attendance would be sporadic.


+1 HERE


----------



## j-dunn

Shed101 said:


> Don't let this bitch anywhere nears your beers. Ask anyone on this forum, he's just out to get free stuff.


He is definitely bad news! Lock up your sheep and beer.


----------



## j-dunn

Screwtop from Gympie is in the process of organising Beer Tours to local (SEQ) Craft Breweries. Sounds like a great way to taste new beers and meet some fellow local brewers.

If anyone is interested shoot him a pm or an email
Here is the post he sent me.


Hi Joe,

Can you please flick me as many email addresses as you can for those wanting to join in the bus tours. Things are getting close!



Copy of the email which went out to those on our database today.



To allow fine tuning early tours are to The Sunshine Coast which probably won't be of much interest to locals down that way. Then the South Burnett, Dusty Hill Craft Beers and local wineries. Then we head south for Brisbane, Tamborine and Gold Coast Venues. Best get on board now, we mail out regularly to addresses in our database, so you will be able to follow progress and keep across the Beer Adventures as well.



Cheers,



Mike





Quote




Hi there all you Feral Hopheads!
Thanks to everyone who went totally Feral on Saturday!! How good is hop hog?.... "Hop hog is awesome!!" It was a pleasure to see so many craft beer lovers support great beer again in Gympie. A big thankyou to Daniel Rickard and Calibre craft beer trading for making it possible. The Good Beer Guys look forward to working closely with Daniel and showcasing some more of his portfolio in the future. I have attached an order form courtesy of our friend Les from Craft Wine store, Brisbane. As Les said on the day he has put together some very competitive pricing and can ship Feral beer (as well as many other craft goodies) straight to your door. You can also check out his website at
www.craftwinestore.com
I would also like to take this opportunity to let you all know that we will be showcasing Kooinda (meaning happy place) Boutique brewery for our fathers day charity event, in conjunction with the Cancer Council and Everyday Superheroes on Sunday 1st September at 12.30pm, as always the event will be catered by George Isaac from Zesty edibles, Gunabul homestead (awesome beer food by the way George More details will be made available in the coming weeks.

Last but not least I'm pleased to announce that The Good Beer Guys will now be operating bus tours. There are a few more boxes to tick before I make things 100% official but tours are locked in and I look forward to advertising some great tours of the Sunshine Coast and South Burnett in the coming weeks. I'm excited to be showcasing the good quality Craft beer, locally crafted wines and liqueurs that our region has to offer. As expected I'll let you all know when this goes live, so watch this space.
That's all for now, time to turn our thoughts from being Feral to being in a happy place (Kooinda).. and I can't wait because Kooinda's beer range is exceptional!

Thanks again
Beers,
John McEwan


----------



## TBird

G'day all

Is it worth reviving this thread to see if we can get some sort of brewers club happening on the Sunshine Coast?

I'm sure we've got some great brewers out there who would like to share brewing experiences, advice etc and just enjoy a get together over a few beers.

There seemed to be a fair bit of interest in this topic earlier on, but nothing seems to have progressed since.

So, do we take it to the next level or has the interest died?

More than happy to assist in any way I can.

Cheers


----------



## ash2

Maybe we should just pic a date & place post it see what happens :super:


----------



## Screwtop

Vine Dining Tour:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=569432133108366&set=oa.1391180384435300&type=1&theater



And The Good Beer Guys - Beer Adventures present Kooinda Craft Beers for Fathers Day


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=555746204476959&set=gm.545873528781770&type=1&theater


----------



## TBird

ash2 said:


> Maybe we should just pic a date & place post it see what happens :super:


I think you're right Ash.

What days suit people the most?

I'm thinking Saturday / Sunday PM at Sunshine Coast Brewery?

Thoughts please

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop

Gotta start somewhere. Maybe some members of Gympie Amateur Brewers could make it along, want me to post it on our FB page???

Screwy


----------



## ash2

I have tomoz off so if I can I will drop in to SCB,maybe have a beer while i'am their. :lol: & have a chat about what we are trying to do,how does that sound to u boys. :beer:


----------



## TBird

Screwtop said:


> Gotta start somewhere. Maybe some members of Gympie Amateur Brewers could make it along, want me to post it on our FB page???
> 
> Screwy


Thanks Screwy

Good idea. My thoughts are see what Ash comes back with and see if we can lock something in.

Cheers


----------



## Batz

I'll make it along if I can, been waiting for a Sunny Coast club. 

Batz


----------



## ash2

ash2 said:


> I have tomoz off so if I can I will drop in to SCB,maybe have a beer while i'am their. :lol: & have a chat about what we are trying to do,how does that sound to u boys. :beer:


PS. Anybody wan't to meet up their or we could go together,i live in Kawana :beer:


----------



## j-dunn

I keen


----------



## ash2

Batz said:


> I'll make it along if I can, been waiting for a Sunny Coast club.
> 
> Batz


If I remember right from the last time I was on this site Batz,the Batcave is hidden around the Kin Kin area.But I won't tell anyone. :beerbang:


----------



## ash2

Any ideas you wan't me discuss with SCB would be hepfull. :beerbang:


----------



## Dan Dan

Me keen too. If I can make it


----------



## Dan Dan

If anyone has "liked" the Brewbake Facebook page, you will see they've just shared a link to another page, Bulk Brewing Malt Supplies - Sunshine Coast. Bulk buys, varieties listed on the page. Pickup from Big Pineapple. Get to it, people!!!


----------



## ash2

ash2 said:


> I have tomoz off so if I can I will drop in to SCB,maybe have a beer while i'am their. :lol: & have a chat about what we are trying to do,how does that sound to u boys. :beer:


Hi Brewers,I decided to ring SCBrewery today instead of dropping in unannounced. I spoke to a lady on the phone & told her what was going on & can I drop in for a chat,she said that they where flat out bottling,but Matt the brewer has been working on some ideas himself about getting a club together ie. tastings maybe some workshops.She took my ph num & said Matt would give me a ring but it could be late.At time of posting have not heard from him yet,just reporting here for the Foundation Members of the Sunshine Coast Brewers Club. :lol: :beer:


----------



## winkle

I'd keep at them until someone gets back to you, its a good venue for club meetings, nice people as well.


----------



## ash2

P.S. The lady on the phone asked how many people were interested I told her around 15-20 but I noticed only 5 people are following this Topic,so is it a Shot Duck already. :huh:


----------



## Screwtop

TBird said:


> Thanks Screwy
> 
> Good idea. My thoughts are see what Ash comes back with and see if we can lock something in.
> 
> Cheers


OK!


----------



## Batz

ash2 said:


> If I remember right from the last time I was on this site Batz,the Batcave is hidden around the Kin Kin area.But I won't tell anyone. :beerbang:


You know I've heard the exact same thing. B)


----------



## HBHB

Sure we could arrange a truckload of brewers to drag their sorry asses out of paradise and mosey on down to the kinfolk hinterlands sometime too.

Martin


----------



## Batz

HBHB said:


> Sure we could arrange a truckload of brewers to drag their sorry asses out of paradise and mosey on down to the kinfolk hinterlands sometime too.
> 
> Martin



I'm sure something could be arranged along those lines Martin.

Our first meet up could certainly be at the Sunshine Coast Brewery, but if we are to be a brewers club I think we need to be sampling and discussing beers we have brewed. It seems a bit odd the call ourselves brewers and then have our meetings and be drinking beers from a commercial brewery. 

Batz


----------



## Smashin

Count me in, always great to try new beers and get feed back. Visited Brewbake yesterday and sampled a beer or three and walked out with a growler under my arm. Forgot to take my pie with me though, good excuse to go back....

Can I suggest the first meeting be at Brewbake, welcome Hayden to Sunny Coast and show our support for free trade and a regular supply of affordable grain to the sunny coast. I dont see any proposed date so what about Friday 30th August as a starting point (last friday of the month??)

Another idea for a future meet is to organise a minbus from somewhere central on the sunny coast and head up to King Lidwigs at Malany for an afternoon of German beers and good food, I spoke with them some time back and they were open to a homebrew meet. They often have brewery reps up there for tastings as well.


----------



## ash2

Batz said:


> I'm sure something could be arranged along those lines Martin.
> 
> Our first meet up could certainly be at the Sunshine Coast Brewery, but if we are to be a brewers club I think we need to be sampling and discussing beers we have brewed. It seems a bit odd the call ourselves brewers and then have our meetings and be drinking beers from a commercial brewery.
> 
> Batz


I thought the idea was to at least start somewhere than take it from their.so what is the more central place for everyone.SCBrewery or Brewbake


----------



## Simon Buckle

Hey guys,

Definitely still keen to get involved in this. I think Brewbake might be a good idea especially seeing as they are trying to get bulk buys going. The only concern about having it there would be the time that they are open. Dropped in for a few beers there the other week and Hayden was very forthcoming with brewing information and is a top bloke.

Simon


----------



## ratchie

+1 for Brewbake, but we could meet up anywhere to gauge interest and decide on a venue (if there are enough people interested)at a later date. Ratchie.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

I'm still keen.


----------



## j-dunn

+1 brewbake. Sounds good. Lets get it happening!! How does Saturday arvo sound for the inaugural SCBC gathering?


----------



## Smashin

Sunshine Coast Area Brewers (SCABS) :lol:


----------



## Simon Buckle

Barring any events I am not aware of (will check tonight) then I can make a quick visit on saturday.


----------



## Screwtop

Have a look here for the latest tour. Armakeggon at Archive, a great deal, means you don't need to pay for accommodation to attend, or try and get on the last train for the Sunny Coast.

The Good Beer Guys - Beer Adventures Present: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=572524532799126&set=gm.559128244122965&type=1&theater

Screwy


----------



## Batz

Simple Simon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Definitely still keen to get involved in this. I think Brewbake might be a good idea especially seeing as they are trying to get bulk buys going. The only concern about having it there would be the time that they are open. Dropped in for a few beers there the other week and Hayden was very forthcoming with brewing information and is a top bloke.
> 
> Simon


If they are trying to get bulk buy grain going we should support them. Is there a website stating the grain BB??

Batz


----------



## Dan Dan

Batz said:


> If they are trying to get bulk buy grain going we should support them. Is there a website stating the grain BB??
> 
> Batz


Batz, don't know if you are on Facebook, but they shared a link on their brewbake page the other day. Someone did post a screen shot of it on here the other day


----------



## ash2

Got a call back from Greg from SC brewery today,they are keen to hold meetings & run it whichever way we wan't ie. bring our own beer to share & taste .+ they would like to educate Brewers on what they can do to help us improve our own brews..
I think they are keen to meet Home Brewers & help us out.

Just an update
PS.For my 2c, I personally liked his attitude while talking to him on the phone.So that's it. :beer:


----------



## Batz

ash2 said:


> Got a call back from Greg from SC brewery today,they are keen to hold meetings & run it whichever way we wan't ie. bring our own beer to share & taste .+ they would like to educate Brewers on what they can do to help us improve our own brews..
> I think they are keen to meet Home Brewers & help us out.
> 
> Just an update
> PS.For my 2c, I personally liked his attitude while talking to him on the phone.So that's it. :beer:


He's a nice bloke, Greg knows a few of us fairly well already.


----------



## ash2

Batz said:


> He's a nice bloke, Greg knows a few of us fairly well already.


He said ,someone from this site P**ter gave him a serve about what they where trying to do.So he got disillusioned with the whole thing & gave the idea up.


----------



## Batz

ash2 said:


> He said ,someone from this site P**ter gave him a serve about what they where trying to do.So he got disillusioned with the whole thing & gave the idea up.


He's not Robinson Crusoe there. :lol:


----------



## mrTbeer

Here's the brewbake grain buy link.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74780-sunshine-coast-grain-buy-big-pineapple/#entry1069400

SCB hosting offer sounds good.


----------



## TBird

G'day all

I "rekindled" this post after speaking to Matt at SCB last Saturday. I mentioned that there had been some discussion on this site about forming a club on the Sunshine Coast.

As previously stated, he was fully supportive of getting something going. 

He also said that he could offer grain at discounted prices for club members.

He gave me a lot of good advice in relation to my brewing, which I greatly appreciated.

I'm heading off overseas on 1 September for three months, so I'll leave it up to those interested to decide a meeting place. I'm happy with either Brew Bake or SCB or any other venue. Perhaps we could alternate between the two?

The most important thing for me is that we get it up off the ground.

Cheers


----------



## j-dunn

SCB sounds good. What's the next step? 
When do we meet? Week night, weekend?


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Have a look here for the latest tour. Armakeggon at Archive, a great deal, means you don't need to pay for accommodation to attend, or try and get on the last train for the Sunny Coast.
> 
> The Good Beer Guys - Beer Adventures Present:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=572524532799126&set=gm.559128244122965&type=1&theater
> 
> Screwy


Sounds like a plan Mike, it would save a sh*itload of hassle.

Batz


----------



## Dan Dan

Not a school night joe! Seriously, which is easiest for people to get to? My vote would be for SCB. Lets get it happening. Between work and my household of noisy children, my presence may not always be guaranteed, but it would be good to meet up.


----------



## Screwtop

Here's an opportunity for Hervey Bay, Gympie and Sunny Coast Brewers to get together for a great day out.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74858-2013-brisbane-spring-pub-crawl/?p=1070241

Maybe we could organise a "Good Beer Guys - Beer Adventures" Tour Bus for the day.

Screwy


----------



## Batz

I suggest we hold our first get together at the SCB, the next at Brew Bake. Lets see how we go from there, the main thing is to get this thing happening.. :beer:

Batz


----------



## j-dunn

Batz said:


> I suggest we hold our first get together at the SCB, the next at Brew Bake. Lets see how we go from there, the main thing is to get this thing happening.. :beer:
> 
> Batz


Sounds good to me. When suits?


----------



## TidalPete

> He's not Robinson Crusoe there


Looking forward to a nice little get-together wherever it may be. <_<



> He said ,someone from this site P**ter gave him a serve about what they where trying to do.So he got disillusioned with the whole thing & gave the idea up.


FWIW ash2, one would have hoped that you had read the thread correctly before posting & spreading unsubstantiated shit.
What the man was referring to is on post 20 of this thread & I make no apologies for that post. Just plain common sense as per the quote below.



> Our first meet up could certainly be at the Sunshine Coast Brewery, but if we are to be a brewers club I think we need to be sampling and discussing beers we have brewed. It seems a bit odd the call ourselves brewers and then have our meetings and be drinking beers from a commercial brewery.


Now who could have posted the above???? :lol: :lol:
And there you have it.
Just your bad luck to be caught in the middle of a shitfight. 

One wonders how long this post will last before I get a PM from another Mod *AGAIN*?


----------



## Batz

.


> Our first meet up could certainly be at the Sunshine Coast Brewery, but if we are to be a brewers club I think we need to be sampling and discussing beers we have brewed. It seems a bit odd the call ourselves brewers and then have our meetings and be drinking beers from a commercial brewery.





> Now who could have posted the above???? :lol: :lol:
> And there you have it.


Well perhaps me?

Yes I still stand by my post, I'm not sure what the problem is with that.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

No problem at all Batz. Thanks for confirming.
I see you have changed your post thrice in the last few minutes?
Getting confused? :lol:


----------



## ash2

TidalPete said:


> Looking forward to a nice little get-together wherever it may be. <_<
> 
> 
> FWIW ash2, one would have hoped that you had read the thread correctly before posting & spreading unsubstantiated shit.
> What the man was referring to is on post 20 of this thread & I make no apologies for that post. Just plain common sense as per the quote below.
> 
> 
> Now who could have posted the above???? :lol: :lol:
> And there you have it.
> Just your bad luck to be caught in the middle of a shitfight.
> 
> One wonders how long this post will last before I get a PM from another Mod *AGAIN*?


Seeing i'am supposedly responsible for posting & spreading unsubstantiated shit,i don't think I should be the person talking to SCBrewery or BrewBake about holding get togethers.


----------



## Screwtop

Screwtop said:


> Here's an opportunity for Hervey Bay, Gympie and Sunny Coast Brewers to get together for a great day out.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74858-2013-brisbane-spring-pub-crawl/?p=1070241
> 
> Maybe we could organise a "Good Beer Guys - Beer Adventures" Tour Bus for the day.
> 
> Screwy



Had a reply from John who says he is [SIZE=11pt]happy to arrange a bus. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]If enough brewers from Gympie and the Sunny Coast are interested in joining in, then lets make it happen! OT so I will move away from this post and start one on this topic.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Screwy[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## keane86

I would be interested in coming along, when I'm not away for work.


----------



## Dan Dan

One place we won't be meeting up is the Cow and Anchor at Sunshine Plaza. Went belly up last week. Bankrupt, from what I heard. Now where will we drink XXXX gold?!?


----------



## mrTbeer

I noticed it was closed on a Friday night and thought that was odd?


----------



## Dan Dan

Dan Dan said:


> If anyone has "liked" the Brewbake Facebook page, you will see they've just shared a link to another page, Bulk Brewing Malt Supplies - Sunshine Coast. Bulk buys, varieties listed on the page. Pickup from Big Pineapple. Get to it, people!!!


Grain buy happened again today. If people already haven't, they should go along to brewbake and say g'day to Hayden. Top bloke, and brews a good beer.


----------



## Bourtesy Cus

I'm also from the Sunshine Coast and think this is a great idea if it happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed101

Brewbake grain buy again this Sunday 1-3pm.





Bourtesy Cus said:


> I'm also from the Sunshine Coast and think this is a great idea if it happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bourtesy Cus

Brewbake grain buy again this Sunday 1-3pm.


Is that at the big pineapple?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratchie

_Yes look up his facebook page for more info."brewbake"_


----------



## Shed101

So is anyone going then?


----------



## ratchie

_I'll be going to pick up a sack or two of base malt._


----------



## Bourtesy Cus

I can't go it's my monthly golf day. They would refuse to serve me due to the blood /alcohol ratio anyway. But I'll certainly make a trip out to have a look another weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potof4x

Shed101 said:


> So is anyone going then?


Hello shed ,

Interested in a sack, and even better unexpectedly home for the weekend. What is the craic for buying grain, I am guessing it is too late to order? Will come our Sunday arv anyway to meet up for a beer.


----------



## TidalPete

Shed101 said:


> So is anyone going then?


I don't do Facebook, Twitter, whatever, but happy to join in a BB at some stage.
Plenty of grain ATM.
What times? What prices? What grain list? 
Any info appreciated.


----------



## Dan Dan

Pete, pretty sure Hayden from brewbake wants to make this a regular event. Pm me and I can pass on his details if you like. His prices are good, $40 a sack of BB pale malt, and he's a good bloke. I won't be going on Sunday, I've hardly touched my last order, but I will be ordering from him again.


----------



## Screwtop

Am on the coast for the weekend any brewers interested in getting together for a beer, Sunshine Coast Brewery tomorrow arvo for a couple. Will be there around 2.30pm 

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete

You are a dangerous man to know Screwy. :lol: :lol:

Sadly, missus has the beer can & is going to Brissie.
So with no wheels & no decent bus service to SCB I may have to give this a miss.
PM/text me if you can give me a lift home? 

PS --- PM'ing you DD.


----------



## Screwtop

That should be possible Pete!

Screwy


----------



## Guido

Hi There. First time poster.
I have recently moved to the Sunshine Coast from Toowoomba and wondering if the brewers club got off the ground. Unfortunately for me I have to brew gluten free, but my goal is to make them tasty.
Cheers
Happy Brewing


----------



## Screwtop

We're planning a bus trip to the Sunny Coast for early in the new year. Fraser Coast Brewers joining with Gympie Amateur Brewers visiting Sunshine Coast Brewers at The Sunshine Coast Brewery.

Screwy


----------



## Guido

Screwy, that does sound awesome. I better save up my taxi money.


----------



## Screwtop

Sunshine Coast Brewery PINT'S & PIZZA

Friday, January 17 at 4:00pm
13 Endeavour Drive, Kunda Park, 4556

PH 5476 6666

Transport is available to and from the venue, live music, beer tastings, wood fired pizza's & a heap of fun. Drop this event in your diary now!


Gympie Amateur Brewers are planning on attending, Most leaving after work, so will be there about 5pm.

Hope to meet up with as many Sunny Coast Brewers (newbs and old faces) as possible.

Screwy


----------



## chaositic

So did this brewers club end up happening?

I just dropped into Brewbake today and had a honey porter and chunky steak pie, both of which were pretty damn tasty :drinks: 

Anyway the bloke holding the fort (Hayden's brother i think?) mentioned some home brewers were there on a sunday talking shop and sampling a few brews, was this you lot?


----------



## bobbylugino

Just wondering if a club was established i would be keen to join cheers


----------



## edschache

Some of you may be interested in putting down your name as a ring-in for this http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78408-sunshine-coast-brewery-brew-day-1st-march/

I would be guessing that anyone in this thread wouldn't need the bus and may not even be interested in the cube to brew with a different yeast for tasting at the May BABBs meeting but it may be a great opportunity for you to have a beer with members of a brew club and pick our brains about how one works.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## tallie

edschache said:


> Some of you may be interested in putting down your name as a ring-in for this http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78408-sunshine-coast-brewery-brew-day-1st-march/
> 
> I would be guessing that anyone in this thread wouldn't need the bus and may not even be interested in the cube to brew with a different yeast for tasting at the May BABBs meeting but it may be a great opportunity for you to have a beer with members of a brew club and pick our brains about how one works.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ed


Just a reminder that there is a bus load of brewers from BABBs & PUBS heading up to Sunshine Coast Brewery tomorrow. We should get there around 10:30am and are scheduled to leave at 3:30pm. Should be a good day - might see some of you there!


----------



## chaositic

Thanks for the heads up but I'm up in Darwin for work so no Sunshine Coast Brewery action for me.


----------



## Ross

Sorry I couldn't make the trip today, have a few beers for me guys....


----------



## SG.

Hi All!

Putting the call out to any Sunny Coast brewers interested in getting together on the 22nd of march to meet other local brewers, drink beer and talk brewing.
12pm at the Sunshine Coast brewery. 
Ive also spoken to Greg, the owner, and he's cool for us to bring along our beers to share/sample/swap.

All levels of brewing welcomed

Cheers!
Simon


----------



## chaositic

If I can get a leave pass I'll be there with bells on.


----------



## bobbylugino

+1 I'll see you there


----------



## winkle

There is this coming up as well http://brewsvegas.com/events/#sunshine-coast-brewery-tour


----------



## luggy

If anyone needs some schooner glasses there are around thirty or so headmaster glasses at the Beerwah recycle market, all look in pretty good nick too
Cheers


----------



## SG.

Ahoy!

If anyone here is interested, a few of us are getting together next sat (28th) to share a beer and shoot the shit! We'll be meeting at 1pm at the sunny coast brewery.

Cheers!


----------



## Batz

SG. said:


> Ahoy!
> 
> If anyone here is interested, a few of us are getting together next sat (28th) to share a beer and shoot the shit! We'll be meeting at 1pm at the sunny coast brewery.
> 
> Cheers!



Something else happening that day.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77632-se-qld-xmas-in-28th-of-june-2014/


----------



## sav

Try to get there mate.


----------



## seehuusen

Yeah I'm heading to Bris for that one, keen to meet other sunny coast brewers too


----------



## SG.

Won't be able to make Brissy next week unfortunately, sounds like its gonna be a good one!


----------



## TBird

Strong probability that I'll be making it along to the Sunny Coast Brewery on Saturday next.

Cheers


----------



## sav

Doing a brew on sat if any one wants too come along for a beer,BBQ beer and brewing all good, bring some beers along have a chat at see how I try too brew. 
Sav


----------



## sav

C'mon brewers


----------



## TidalPete

Huummm! Maybe?

Plain or spiced snags on the barby?


----------



## luggy




----------



## TBird

Great meet up on Saturday at Sunshine Coast Brewery, thanks to Simon for giving it a kick along. 

Thanks to those who brought along some samples for us to try. The quality of the brews tells me that the brewing scene on the Sunny Coast is in good hands.

Also thanks to Sunshine Coast Brewery for making their venue available.

Cheers all


----------



## SG.

Cheers TBird! And thanks for the advice on yeast washing!
It was a great day, and it was nice to meet other local brewers. Forums are great but nothing beats talking face to face over a few frothy's!

Cheers!


----------



## SG.

Check out the link below, I think the Sunshine Coast has finally got a brew club! (I just hope who ever started this thread is still alive to see it! Lol)

https://m.facebook.com/sunshinecoastbrewersclub?refsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fsunshinecoastbrewersclub&_rdr


----------



## hwall95

Hi guys, 

I'm both a Sunshine Coast and Brisbane brewer depending on whether I'm at my parents house or mine. Just wondering if anyone happens to have some spare sanitiser.. I'm in nambour region but happy to drive. Reason being, I bought some ingredients for an American Pale Ale to brew and teach my brother but forgot to check whether they had any sanitiser left.. 

However turns out they used it all, so if anyone has spare sanitiser it would be really useful. Happy to give some beer I've brewed in exchange, although only have an IPA up here but do have a few down in brissy I could bring up next time. 

Cheers guys,
Harry


----------



## Batz

I have heaps, you brave enough to visit Kin Kin?


----------



## SG.

I've got a bottle you can have in kawana


----------



## TidalPete

I can spare some of my phos acid as I've still got over 2.5 litres after getting 5.0 litres around 9 years ago. 
PM me if you need some.


----------



## hwall95

Hey guys I really appreciate the offers

Edit: Didn't finish.. Ill send you a PM SG since I think you're the closest and I have a pretty full busy day tomorrow. 

Also I'll have to time my visit to the Sunshine Coast with a brewers meeting, it'd be great to meet you all. 

Cheers guys


----------



## i-a-n

I'll be watching this thread for meet etc info, I'm now a Golden Beach bum.


----------



## seehuusen

Another fellow beach bum brewer  we should catch up for a beer sometime!


----------



## sav

We should put our names up and were we live. 

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah


----------



## SG.

Sunshine Coast Brewers Club newsletter
http://us8.campaign-archive2.com/?u=2bc047b45fc0a7bd602a63ade&id=98ab3a5825


----------



## i-a-n

I just read that! And now I'm going to bottle a load of ginger beer and start off a lovely English bitter.


----------



## Batz

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin


----------



## SG.

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin
3 Simon SG. Kawana


----------



## ratchie

I can seem to add myself to the list could someone please add Ratchie Nambour Cheers Mark.


----------



## SG.

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin
3 Simon SG. Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour


----------



## luggy

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin
3 Simon SG. Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour 
5 Luggy-Bald Knob


----------



## potof4x

luggy said:


> 1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
> 2 Batz...Kin Kin
> 3 Simon SG. Kawana
> 4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour
> 5 Luggy-Bald Knob
> 6 Robert - Maroochydoore


----------



## i-a-n

potof4x said:


> 1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
> 2 Batz...Kin Kin
> 3 Simon SG. Kawana
> 4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour
> 5 Luggy-Bald Knob
> 6 Robert - Maroochydoore
> 7 ian - golden beach
Click to expand...


----------



## Batz

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin
3 Simon SG. Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour
5 Luggy-Bald Knob
6 Robert - Maroochydoore
7 ian - golden beach
8 Josh_ Pomona

I've added Josh, he's not always on the net but I know he'll be part of this.

Batz


----------



## chaositic

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin
3 Simon SG. Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour
5 Luggy-Bald Knob
6 Robert - Maroochydoore
7 ian - golden beach
8 Josh_ Pomona
9 Mike - Caloundra


----------



## j-dunn

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin
3 Simon SG. Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour
5 Luggy-Bald Knob
6 Robert - Maroochydoore
7 ian - golden beach
8 Josh_ Pomona
9 Mike - Caloundra
10 joe- Kuluin


----------



## oakburner

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin
3 Simon SG. Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour
5 Luggy-Bald Knob
6 Robert - Maroochydoore
7 ian - golden beach
8 Josh_ Pomona
9 Mike - Caloundra
10 joe- Kuluin
11 Oakburner - Mooloolah


----------



## Black Devil Dog

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin
3 Simon SG. Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour
5 Luggy-Bald Knob
6 Robert - Maroochydoore
7 ian - golden beach
8 Josh_ Pomona
9 Mike - Caloundra
10 joe- Kuluin
11 Oakburner - Mooloolah 
12 Bill - Golden Beach


----------



## pvan340

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin
3 Simon SG. Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour
5 Luggy-Bald Knob
6 Robert - Maroochydoore
7 ian - golden beach
8 Josh_ Pomona
9 Mike - Caloundra
10 joe- Kuluin
11 Oakburner - Mooloolah 
12 Bill - Golden Beach
13 John - Glenview


----------



## Batz

We certainly are spread out bunch of brewers, I think that will be the problem when meeting for a few drinks.

Batz


----------



## hwall95

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin
3 Simon SG. Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour
5 Luggy-Bald Knob
6 Robert - Maroochydoore
7 ian - golden beach
8 Josh_ Pomona
9 Mike - Caloundra
10 joe- Kuluin
11 Oakburner - Mooloolah
12 Bill - Golden Beach
13 John - Glenview
14 Harry - Nambour


----------



## Bucks

1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
2 Batz...Kin Kin
3 Simon SG. Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour
5 Luggy-Bald Knob
6 Robert - Maroochydoore
7 ian - golden beach
8 Josh_ Pomona
9 Mike - Caloundra
10 joe- Kuluin
11 Oakburner - Mooloolah
12 Bill - Golden Beach
13 John - Glenview
14 Harry - Nambour
15 Luke Bucks. Buderim


----------



## keef_g

Bucks said:


> 1 Jamie Sav. Beerwah
> 2 Batz...Kin Kin
> 3 Simon SG. Kawana
> 4 Mark Ratchie. Nambour
> 5 Luggy-Bald Knob
> 6 Robert - Maroochydoore
> 7 ian - golden beach
> 8 Josh_ Pomona
> 9 Mike - Caloundra
> 10 joe- Kuluin
> 11 Oakburner - Mooloolah
> 12 Bill - Golden Beach
> 13 John - Glenview
> 14 Harry - Nambour
> 15 Luke Bucks. Buderim
> 16 keef_g - caloundra


----------



## i-a-n

I can feel a meet up coming on. Anyone interested?


----------



## hwall95

If anyone is down Brisbane way, I'm going to The Scratch for their 'Weekend of Darkness' this arvo. They have 10 taps of black beer :icon_drool2:


----------



## seehuusen

1 Jamie Sav - Beerwah
2 Batz - Kin Kin
3 Simon SG - Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie - Nambour
5 Luggy - Bald Knob
6 Robert - Maroochydoore
7 Ian - Golden Beach
8 Josh_ Pomona
9 Mike - Caloundra
10 joe- Kuluin
11 Oakburner - Mooloolah
12 Bill - Golden Beach
13 John - Glenview
14 Harry - Nambour
15 Luke Bucks - Buderim
16 Keef_g - Caloundra
17 Martin - Golden Beach

Seems like there's a few of us down the southern end of the coast


----------



## i-a-n

Right then

Grabbing the bull by the horns..... Anyone fancy meeting up?

The Sunshine Coast Amateur Brewers .... Scabs?

I'll be in the CBX Hotel, top of Bulcock Street , Caloundra, next Wednesday 30th July at sometime between 6.30 and 7... Let's say 7 shall we?

Peter from Caloundra Homebrew will be there too.

Anyone else interested?

Hopefully 8 days is enough notice.

Bring your darts!


----------



## i-a-n

It seems this has been discussed before....

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/53695-sunshine-coast-and-environs-brewers/


----------



## chaositic

> The Sunshine Coast Amateur Brewers .... Scabs?


I like it Ian!

Looks like that last thread ended on a sour note.

I generally can't do weekdays...I'm up at sparrows fart for work so I'll be fast asleep by 7:30-8 but I'll be keen to get along to something when I can.


----------



## i-a-n

Push the boat out Mike. Pop by to say g'day.


----------



## TidalPete

i-a-n said:


> Right then
> 
> Grabbing the bull by the horns..... Anyone fancy meeting up?
> 
> The Sunshine Coast Amateur Brewers .... Scabs?
> 
> I'll be in the CBX Hotel, top of Bulcock Street , Caloundra, next Wednesday 30th July at sometime between 6.30 and 7... Let's say 7 shall we?
> 
> Peter from Caloundra Homebrew will be there too.
> 
> Anyone else interested?
> 
> Hopefully 8 days is enough notice.
> 
> Bring your darts!


[SIZE=10.5pt]I-a-n --- "Sorry to tell you but 'SCABS' (Sunshine Coast Amateur Brewers) was ingested, then chewed, then spat out & discarded from lack of interest many, many, years ago.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]NOBODY[/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt] (except from near the border) has ever been keen for a get-together on the Sunshine Coast since I was a young dinosaur.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Been there, done that, & so all the best to you in getting interest for a local brewers get-together. [/SIZE]
I would imagine that your best chances would be in rounding up brewers from the southern end of the Sunshine Coast including the Sav & Gav show as distance is the enemy up this way.

[SIZE=10.5pt]AAMOI I managed to get to the top pub to watch the cricket during their opening week but liked the old pub way better (they had Guinness on tap & a glorious view of The Passage) & haven't been back since.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]S[/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]till have my darts & dart board at home so PM me if you're passing by & keen for a beer?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]All the best in your endeavours. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]If Bribie was still at Bribie he would love you i-a-n, you both being Pommy bastards & all that.  :icon_cheers: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Edit --- Mucked up sentencing.  [/SIZE]


----------



## i-a-n

Thanks Pete, no harm In Trying eh?

As for Poms.... Mate, I was born in Crown Street Maternity... Surrey Hills, Sydney..... I just talk funny that's all.


----------



## TidalPete

i-a-n said:


> Mate, I was born in Crown Street Maternity... Surrey Hills, Sydney..... I just talk funny that's all.


No Worries I-a-n Bribie loves everyone from both the Old Dart & in Oz even if they come from over the border.  :lol:
Keep in touch.


----------



## seehuusen

Hey Ian,

I've been keen to meet up with other brewers, and even know Pete (not TidalPete, even though I've met that dodgy bastard too haha  jokes, you're a good bloke Pete)
I'll pencil in a beer at CBX next Wednesday, I guess I'll find ya with Pete?

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Batz

Don't give up, but as T.P. said distance is our enemy for a few quick beers.

I think we should look more to meets at someones place that can offer floor space for swags, enjoy yourself and sleep it off before driving. I'm very keen to see SCABS up and running, I tried before but it died a slow and painful death.
Nice to see another with the idea, best of luck, perhaps a meet at the BatCave in the New Year?

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> perhaps a meet at the BatCave in the New Year?


* :chug: *


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> * :super: :lol: *


Well that's us taken care of Pete 

Sorry I can't have one before, seems a bit of work is looming for me.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Well that's us taken care of Pete
> 
> Sorry I can't have one before, seems a bit of work is looming for me.
> 
> Batz


No worries Batz.


----------



## seehuusen

Hahaha, I think I need to head up to yours soon too Pete  a good book on brewing in a chair next to your beer fridge would be bliss


----------



## i-a-n

The excitement is palpable. 
It'll soon be Wednesday 

-_-


----------



## i-a-n

Counting down...... Can't wait! 

Hahaha


----------



## chaositic

Just so you aren't counting down alone Ian, I'll come down for a lemonade and say hello.


----------



## i-a-n

Everyone will be putting on their best clothes and shining their shoes now..... Not long. Oh the excitement!


----------



## Batz

Is something happening?


----------



## i-a-n

The place is heaving, blokes are starting fights on the street to get in through the crowds. The cops are doing their best to try and keep order. There's beer flowing like water in a qld flood!


----------



## seehuusen

Sorry I couldn't make it tonight, sick partner and thus had to look after my little boy. Hope you had a good night


----------



## i-a-n

We finally got some order to the place and have been able to hold a meeting of sorts, much drinking occurred, and a provisional committee has been elected under the guidance of The Grand Poobah. 
He has decreed that in the interest of the members safety and in an attempt to bring real order to the club the next meeting shall be convened one month from today at a venue yet to be decided. This venue will be publicised via this forum as soon as is practicable., the major worry being finding somewhere large enough to accommodate the entire membership and the anticipated crowd of newcomers.


----------



## chaositic

Thanks for organising that Ian, was good to meet some like minded people. Looking forward to next time!


----------



## i-a-n

No worries Mike, likewise.... Now we've got our club up and running we can list it officially... Complete with dates and venues.


----------



## i-a-n

Ok for the next meeting folks?

Wednesday 27th August. 7pm. Golden Beach Tavern.

We're nothing if not mobile.... Try and find the best venue to accommodate the crowd that's due to show.


----------



## chaositic

Any chance of making it a friday?


----------



## i-a-n

Hey Mike, that got the old grey cells working. 

How about we do a Friday and a Wednesday 2 weeks later?
See what the membership feel. It could be the way forward, maybe even end up with 2 mets a month for those keen enough.

How about Friday, a week today, the 15th. Pick a venue!


----------



## i-a-n

This Friday at Golden Beach Tavern suit everyone?

See you there at 7.

New website

https://sites.google.com/site/sunnycoastbrewers/


----------



## seehuusen

good work mate  I'll attempt to make it this time around!


----------



## Shed101

Hey guys

I'm based near Beerwah and to be honest haven't posted here for bloody ages ... still brewing, just juggling tiny kids too 

I am occasionally allowed out to play, so I've been running the Maleny Brew Crew for the past three and half years at Finbar's Irish Pub in Maleny.

On the last Saturday of each month 2-5pm we wander through samples of 8 different brews, do a beer quiz (with a good prize for the winning team), eat good pizza, vote on our favourite beer ... and sometimes get a bit emotional.

Price is $30 ... and the bar has Guinness, JS Amber on tap and the increasingly awesome range of beers next door at Purple Palate!

Sorry for the shameless plug, but it looks like it would be a good 'field-trip' to do one day.

Batz and Savvy, Screwy and myself have all brought some of our beer along for people to try in the past... and we've talked about doing a homebrew special one day where all the beers are provided by homebrewers and no doubt there'd be a prize for the people's choice.

FB page here: https://www.facebook.com//MalenyBrewCrew#!/MalenyBrewCrew?fref=ts
This month we're doing a solid IPA session :chug:


----------



## luggy

Maleny Brew Crew are heading to Brisbane Beerfest at Eaton Hills Hotel on 18th April but need more people to make up numbers. Info can be found at:

https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2015/04/brisbane-beer-fest-on-the-grass-april-18/

https://www.facebook.com/events/657244711054437/

I have no vested interest in this other than I want to see it get off the ground, and from what I understand there will be a private tasting for anyone who makes the trip down with us.
$30 a head

Cheers


----------



## winkle

luggy said:


> Maleny Brew Crew are heading to Brisbane Beerfest at Eaton Hills Hotel on 18th April but need more people to make up numbers. Info can be found at:
> 
> https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2015/04/brisbane-beer-fest-on-the-grass-april-18/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/657244711054437/
> 
> I have no vested interest in this other than I want to see it get off the ground, and from what I understand there will be a private tasting for anyone who makes the trip down with us.
> $30 a head
> 
> Cheers


Might see some of you there.. PS Gidday Shed.


----------



## luggy

I think we still need a few more to get it off the ground, hopefully see you there winkle


----------



## Shed101

luggy said:


> I think we still need a few more to get it off the ground, hopefully see you there winkle


Looks like we have the numbers to make it work... But room on board for plenty more.
There's beer for the journey, some private tasting sessions when we get there.


----------



## luggy

Nice


----------



## seehuusen

I'm keen, but how does all this work? do you pay at each stall or are they just handing out samples for punters to try?


----------



## luggy

Gold coin donation to enter, then you buy tickets inside to swap for beers.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Just found out about this BrewSchool @ Blackwater Trading Co, Anyone on the Sunshine Coast looking to get into all grain brewing and those already doing it, will probably get a bit out of the day.

It's at Moffat Beach May 9th.


----------



## seehuusen

I wanted to go to it, as it is one of my fav places to go for a few craft beers, but alas, the missus is on the goldy for a hens and I've got the little fella to look after


----------



## oakburner

Hey guys,
Anyone on Haydens mailing list that have spoken to him recently? I spoke to him about some malt a few weeks back but cant get in touch since his move to Coes Creek (phone number says its disconnected??). if anyone has his current phone number can you pls PM me!!

thanks


----------



## oakburner

Thanks for the PM's everyone .... but the number I have is the same as everyone else.... just wondered if there was some news I didn't know about or something... appears as though haydens xxxx xxx 045 number is now disconnected....

OB


----------



## SG.

Hi guys,
Anyone interested in a trip to some Brisbane brewery's on the 27th? 

https://www.facebook.com/sunshinecoastbrewersclub/posts/386970504830451

Cheers!


----------



## hazoluke

1 Jamie Sav - Beerwah
2 Batz - Kin Kin
3 Simon SG - Kawana
4 Mark Ratchie - Nambour
5 Luggy - Bald Knob
6 Robert - Maroochydoore
7 Ian - Golden Beach
8 Josh_ Pomona
9 Mike - Caloundra
10 joe- Kuluin
11 Oakburner - Mooloolah
12 Bill - Golden Beach
13 John - Glenview
14 Harry - Nambour
15 Luke Bucks - Buderim
16 Keef_g - Caloundra
17 Martin - Golden Beach
18 Hazo - Mudjimba, 

Hello everyone. Just thought I would put myself on the list. Hope thats ok, just looking to meet other local brewers and talk shop. I BIAB and I have met brewer 15. Luke Bucks who I bought my gear off (Gday Luke).


----------



## W.stephaner

Interested in joining this if the group is still active?


----------



## seehuusen

W.stephaner said:


> Interested in joining this if the group is still active?


PM sent


----------



## Ged Johnson

Club active for 2020 hey!
https://sunshinecoastbrewers.com


----------



## MrEflord

New brewing and to the coast. Would be interested to know more about the group.


----------

